# Colorado Light Enthusiast Meet Up Feb 28 2015 in Denver, CO



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

The first of our monthly meetings is this weekend in Denver. We plan on meeting the fourth Saturday each month at the South Metro Fire Rescue Administration located at 9195 East Mineral Avenue; Centennial, CO 80112 (Just north of Park Meadows Mall) from 900am to 500pm. Through the front doors to the elevators, down to the basement, down the hall to the right across from the kitchen.

We have a very loose agenda for this first meeting. Hopefully Sean will be able talk about the new release of Nutcracker and David will be able to demo the latest and greatest from Falcon Christmas. Feel to bring any show and tell, for sale and barter items, projects you have questions about or need help on.

Hope to see you there,
Brian


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, 
I'm down here in Falcon, CO (East of Colorado Springs).
Can you post a link or provide a more detailed explanation about what your group does or what this meeting is for?
Thanks.


----------

